# Max the Max Handling



## Guest (Mar 21, 2003)

HI, 

Any suggestions for high-quality suspension mods for a 96 Maxima SE, for instance, anti-roll bars and shocks?

Also, are there any quality computer-chip upgrades that will enhance performance?

Thanks,
NG


----------



## BEJAY1 (Jul 10, 2002)

Yes for all.

RSB's from Addco, Cattman, Progress, Stillen, & others
Struts from Koni, KYB, Tokiko, and others
Chips from JWT & G-force


----------



## allmotormax (Mar 31, 2003)

depending on how much you want to spend there are thousands of combinations you could go for the cheapest would be to revalve the stock macpherson struts, get stiffer springs, the most expensive would probably be an ohlins kit, check out jim wolf technology for chips etc.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Wow that's a list... suspension can cost so many thousands of dollars depending on what you want out of it.

What these guys have mentioned is a great start.

Chris


----------



## Kanaka (Apr 27, 2003)

I see that you already have maxspeed springs. stay with those for now and just get a good set of struts. the most popular struts right now are the kyb agx's. they run about 330 shipped on a gd on maxima.org (whenever the board gets up and running). there are better struts...i think koni may have a 4th gen application, or you can go full coilover like JIC, but they are costly. A rear sway bar helps the rear stay flat. addcoa is about 120 or so. if you want the front tighter, we do not have aftermarket front sway bars. all you can do is change the sway bar bushings to polyethelyne. it will take away the play in the bushings, but will make your ride harsher.


----------

